# New Ice



## MResner (Mar 14, 2002)

It's time to get onto the ice! There was a 12lb. 4oz. walleye taken last week!!!

I'm gone...


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

MR, what has Tschida for summer facilities? Campground, cabins? Hunted around it years ago but never down to the lake.


----------



## MResner (Mar 14, 2002)

Dick,

Tschida has about the best facilities of any lake in NoDak. There aren't any full hook-up camper spots, but there are nearly 300 (yes 300) camping spots, and they are FREE (yes FREE)! The area also has about 250 private cabins, but no rentals that I am aware of. The area is administered by the Bureau of Reclamation, and they do one heck of a job.

There is unfortunately a down side to all of this... It gets extremely crowded on summer weekends. I can't believe all the jet-skis don't roll each other into a great big demolition derby. And water quality gets BAD by the middle of summer. Agricultural run-off results in extreme blue-green algae blooms.

Overall it's a great area, but for optimum enjoyment, go early in the season and avoid weekends.


----------

